# Newbie 1911 magazine help



## ken2925 (Jan 21, 2010)

I just got a new Sig 1911 C3. The pistol comes with two magazines. Will any 7 round 1911 magazine fit? I have read articles about the big brand name magazines, but are 1911 mags interchangeable? Thanks for the help,KC.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

There may be the odd exception, but standard size (Govt model) magazines are pretty much universal. 
High cap/double stack oddballs excepted. Compact/officers model mags are different of course (shorter).


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The C3 is a compact framed 1911, so you need "Officers" magazines. Most factory 1911 magazines are not that great, Aftermarket 1911 mags (of the appropriate size) are interchangeable with other brands of gun. Most people in the know recommend Wilson Combat 47 Series Mags, Chip McCormick Power Mags, or Cobra Mags (Tripp Research) for magazines. I tend to stick with the Wilson ETMs and Cobra Mags. 

Be very careful when shopping for mags as you can't go by round count alone as the original capacity of the full size 1911 was seven, not eight and the original capacity of the Officer/Compact guns was six, not seven.


----------

